# Full bodied, full flavored pipe tobacco



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

I enjoy smoking full bodied cigars (Man o War, Unlimited diesel...) Can you recommend some hearty full bodied pipe tobacco. Also I would prefer to stay away from the spicy tobacco. Right now I have 2 dunhill nightcap tins and 2 Penzance tins.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

christian1971 said:


> I enjoy smoking full bodied cigars (Man o War, Unlimited diesel...) Can you recommend some hearty full bodied pipe tobacco. Also I would prefer to stay away from the spicy tobacco. Right now I have 2 dunhill nightcap tins and 2 Penzance tins.


So by full bodied are you referring to taste or strength or both? I think the way to go for you may be in the realm of virginia tobacco as you are already smoking one of the stronger/fuller English blends in Nightcap. Virginia is not really a beginners tobacco though and you must use a slow sipping draw or you will likely get tongue bite. Some of my favorite Virginias are Peterson Irish Falke, Samuel Gawith 1792, Dan Tobacco Hambourger viermaster, 
G.L. Pease Union Square, Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake, Rattrays Hal o the Wind, McClelland Backwoods Flake, Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake, Solani Silver Flake, Dunhill Royal Yacht, Dunhill Flake, Escudo. Also there is Tambo but it tends to be spicy at least to my taste buds. Also if you want a fuller english than Night cap you might try the Syrian Latakia blends like Ashton's artisans blend or Pipeworks and Wilke 524. What you might want to do is read tobaccoreviews.com on these and maybe get involved with the trade for pipes thread and get with someone who knows what has satisfied cigar smoking converts in the past. Irish Flake has gotten good reviews on Puff lately by former pipe smokers.

Good luck


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Check your mailbox :wink:


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

AAAHHH, yes I have been bombed by you!! I am so sorry for not thanking you earlier. I have had a dry socket in my mouth which has caused me a ton of pain for the past week. I am on some kind of codene for a couple of weeks. I was thrilled to see the wonderful variety. Again thank you so much for your generosity. When I told my wife that there was a pipe bomb in the mail she was like, WHAT! I look forward to smoking them all. Perhaps I can return the favor with a cigar in the very near future.:hug:


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

A couple full flavored blends (high in vitamin N) come to mind:

Gawith & Hoggarth Dark Flake Unscented, and Dark Birds Eye (aka DBE)
Five Brothers
Petersons Irish Flake

If by not spicy you mean no Perique, Oriental, or Latakia enhanced tobaccos, I'd stay with straight Virginia's, straight Burley's, or blends of both. This is where the 'box pass' is so helpful (sample box mailed among members for sampling). Is there a good pipe shop close to your location?


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

dunhill nightcap, c&d bow legged bear or bayou night (alot of perique), also boswell's northwoods for a full bodied but smooth english blend


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe some Balkan Sasieni? Lots of latakia in there for that "campfire" taste.

Also, definitely go for some Irish Flake. Can't go wrong with Peterson IF or perhaps some Erinmore.

Then again, I'm pretty green behind the ears as well!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I was going to respond to this earlier but my mind went totally blank.

+1 on Irish Flake and Dark Flake *Unscented*. Those will be bold tobacco flavors for you.

For english blends, one of my favorites is McClelland Celebrated Sovereign. Very complex. Balkan Seseini is another that has been mentioned. It's not one of my favorites though. Dan's Gordon Pym is probably one of the essential english's out there.

Anything with perique in it is going to give you a peppery flavor. So if that's what you meant by spicy, stay away from those. Anything with orientals is going to give you a tanginess.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

christian1971 said:


> I enjoy smoking full bodied cigars (Man o War, Unlimited diesel...) Can you recommend some hearty full bodied pipe tobacco. Also I would prefer to stay away from the spicy tobacco. Right now I have 2 dunhill nightcap tins and 2 Penzance tins.


The problem is that "hearty full bodied" means different things to different people when it comes to pipe tobacco. For me, it means english/balkan style blends heavy in latakia and orientals, like the two you mentioned. In that vain, I recommend blends like GL Pease Odyssey & Meridian, or McClelland Super Syrian Balkan.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

ChronoB said:


> The problem is that "hearty full bodied" means different things to different people when it comes to pipe tobacco. For me, it means english/balkan style blends heavy in latakia and orientals, like the two you mentioned. In that vain, I recommend blends like GL Pease Odyssey & Meridian, or McClelland Super Syrian Balkan.


If this is the case I could recomend Balkan Sobranie but that would just be cruel.:evil:


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Read the S&G Reviews in this link. They are all strong tobaccos. Not for sissy's!

Samuel Gawith pipe tobacco blends and reviews

The Ropes & Plugs are very strong!!!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

christian1971 said:


> AAAHHH, yes I have been bombed by you!! I am so sorry for not thanking you earlier. I have had a dry socket in my mouth which has caused me a ton of pain for the past week. I am on some kind of codene for a couple of weeks. I was thrilled to see the wonderful variety. Again thank you so much for your generosity. When I told my wife that there was a pipe bomb in the mail she was like, WHAT! I look forward to smoking them all. Perhaps I can return the favor with a cigar in the very near future.:hug:


I've been there, make sure to wait an extra WEEK or so after you feel like you can enjoy a cigar (or pipe!) again, i made the mistake of feeling better and waiting a day then having a cigar was a horribly painful experience. Just didn't want you to experience the same fail as i did


----------

